# Spider-Man: Homecoming 2 - Das wird der neue Widersacher von Spidey



## AndreLinken (22. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man: Homecoming 2 - Das wird der neue Widersacher von Spidey* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: Homecoming 2 - Das wird der neue Widersacher von Spidey*


----------



## Weissbier242 (23. Mai 2018)

Also Ich fand den ersten teil irgendwie nicht so prall.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2018)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Also Ich fand den ersten teil irgendwie nicht so prall.


Meiner Meinung nach war das einer der besten MCU-Filme und überhaupt der beste Spider Man-Film.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2018)

Ich fand den Film auch ziemlich gut, was vor allem an folgenden Dingen lag:

1. Tony Stark
2. dem Darsteller von Spidey
3. keine langweilige Origin-Story die zum x. mal dargestellt wird
4. Songs von den Ramones, u.a.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDXdBx6UaLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

